# Schriftzug mit Adobe Illustrator umranden



## nickelodeon (30. April 2008)

Moin moin.
Ich zähle mich noch zu den blutjungen Einsteigern was den Umgang mit Vektorprogrammen betrifft. Mein Ziel ist es einen Textzug der in einem Rasterformat gespeichert ist zu vektorisieren. Eigentlich stelle ich mir diese Aufgabe gar nicht mal unlösbar vor wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse anderer Vektorarbeiten ansehe. Deshalb möchte ich auch keine einfache automatische Vektorisierung anwenden sondern versuchen mich mit so einem einfachen Projekt langsam in die Materie "einzufuchsen".

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/19nigge04/NK.jpg

Der Schriftzug ist mit der Schriftart "An Ode To Noone" entstanden und ich habe ihn mit dem Rasterprogramm gimp einfach zweifach umrandet. Nun würde ich diesen gerne ziemlich genau 1:1 vektorisieren, doch der erste Schritt zum Erfolg ist mir unklar. Eine erste Idee war es einfach die Konturlinienstärke zu ändern, das würde sich aber natürlich auch auf das innere des Schriftzugs beziehen. Ich bin als Neueinsteigern an dem Punkt schon überfragt und hoffe einfach mal das mir die Forumsgemeinde ein wenig weiterhelfen kann. 

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Bemühungen mir weiterzuhelfen..
..lasst euch in den Vatertagsvorbereitungen nicht stören;-)
Nick


----------



## ink (30. April 2008)

Moin
So ganz versteh ich dein Problem jetzt nicht.
Du willst es vektorisieren obwohl du die Schriftart noch hast?

Ich gehe davon aus dass du den Text nochmal in Illu geschrieben hast 
Möglichkeiten:
(Wenn du die Typo in Pfade umgewandelt hast)
Du kannst ihm ne beliebig dicke Kontur geben. Dann holst du dir
über Fenster -> Kontur das gleichnamige Fenster auf den Schirm.
Dort hast du die Möglichkeit die Ausrichtung der Kontur zu variieren (Aussen, Mitte, Innen).
Dann mit dem Ergebnis einmal über Objekt -> Umwandeln in eine normale Vektorfläche umzuwandeln. (beliebig wiederholbar )
Oder:
Über Objekt -> Pfad -> Pfad verschieben das Ganze zu machen.
Dort hast du dann auch verschiedene Möglichkeiten, was Ecken, Versatz usw betrifft.

Such dir eine aus. 

mfg


----------

